# Big reds in late fall - Hopedale, Delacroix or Venice?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Texas.

Jokes aside, some guides fish both Hopedale and Venice. Call around and ask, but do it today because fall spots will start filling up soon if they haven't already.

I'm not wild about Venice but that's just my opinion. Can't really comment on the water clarity down there, just too many variables. It's usually pretty good though, especially for bulls on top. Hopedale is nice because you can stay in New Orleans and the ramp is only 40 minutes away. With the way the trespassing issue has been going I am willing to bet Delacroix will be a complete circus this fall but you would need to talk to your guide about that, they are going to have a better handle on it than the rec guys.

South of Houma is an options as well.

I know a good guide in Hopedale and I've heard really good things about another one in Houma. If you want their info just PM me.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Trust me, I'll be hitting the Texas coast as much as I can. I love it when deer season starts - the coast clears out by 80% or more. Same with dove season. Duck season though... that means airboats. I go to a few spots where airboats don't go.

Thanks for the advice on Houma. I've sent a PM. I've never fished out of there and would like to see some new areas.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

i go to Venice every Oct. Last year was the slowest because of the Mississippi flooding but still caught bulls. That is all we target. Prior years have been spectacular. My guide stays in Venice as long as he can and then moves to Hopedale. Usually early Dec


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

i use to fish in Hopedale in Dec but I stopped going mainly do to expense and so much travel. Same guide. Not as many bull reds in Hopedale compared to Venice but the food and accommodation in NO are a vast improvement to Venice.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Bulls are the reason to go. I can catch standard sized reds here in TX. We get bulls in the shallows, but they are rare.

How are the bulls out of the Houma area?


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a friend who goes to Cocodrie but stays in Houma(I think). He fishes on his own and catches bulls. I think he starts thinking about that oct-nov thru feb. I fished Delacroix once and only saw one bull but that was in Sept. I have wanted to take my boat to Cocodrie the last couple of years but I have to plan a long weekend in advance and the weather didn't cooperate. 8-9 hour drive from Austin TX means no weekend for me in LA


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

shallow sand said:


> I have a friend who goes to Cocodrie but stays in Houma(I think). He fishes on his own and catches bulls. I think he starts thinking about that oct-nov thru feb. I fished Delacroix once and only saw one bull but that was in Sept. I have wanted to take my boat to Cocodrie the last couple of years but I have to plan a long weekend in advance and the weather didn't cooperate. 8-9 hour drive from Austin TX means no weekend for me in LA


I hear ya - I am in Austin as well. The 3 - 4 hours each way to the coast is enough for me.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Trust me, I'll be hitting the Texas coast as much as I can. I love it when deer season starts - the coast clears out by 80% or more. Same with dove season. Duck season though... that means airboats. I go to a few spots where airboats don't go.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on Houma. I've sent a PM. I've never fished out of there and would like to see some new areas.



Yup. Love hunting season for that reason. During the summer it gets so ridiculous we will fish areas we know aren't going to be as productive just to avoid the $%^hattery at the boat ramps. Plus it's just a much more pleasant time to fish temperature wise, and the fishing is great.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think it really depends. I've fished Hopedale, Delacroix, Port Sulphur and Buras all at roughly the same time of year, late November, early December over the past several years and have had great trips with some massive bull reds and the next year not so much.

If the guide is open to covering some ground and has good intel on where the big fish are at the moment, I don't think it matters where you stay. You may have to trailer a bit further and the guide may not have access to his favorite private ramp (I've never seen so many private ramps), but if he's willing to go to where the fish are, you'll have a great trip.

Lodging for me has varied from the Woodland Plantation to a leaky 2 bedroom fish camp. I stay away from NO. I second the advice to book now, the good guides fill up quick. The challenge is finding guides who really understand fly fishing. A lot of them advertise fly fishing, but don't really have the boat set up or necessary knowledge base. Of course in La, at the right time, to catch a bull red you maybe throwing a fly 20 feet all day, so it may not be that technical.

My wife caught her first fish on the fly in La, 41" red. The rest of the trip was incredible, huge black drum, we quit counting reds over 30". It's a really cool place.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

There was a good podcast with a chick from one of the lodges down there. I'll have to find it later and I'll PM you the title, but I recall her discussing that fall is one of the most underrated times for that area, but can be highly weather dependent. Unfortunately, I don't have any personal experience fishing that area, but would love to some day.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been twice and only got one bull. That was out of the Hopedale area. So that's why the focus is on the bulls.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

labman1 said:


> You may have to trailer a bit further and the guide may not have access to his favorite private ramp (I've never seen so many private ramps


It's hard to remember exactly but I'm almost certain there is exactly 1 public ramp in all of Plaquimnes parish (port sulphur down to venice), Zero public ramps in St Bernard Parish (Hopedale), and zero in Terrebonne Parish (Houma). There are two in Lafourche, one in golden meadow and one in Leeville. There was another one that was public and maintained by the Parish but the guy who owned the surrounded property got something stuck in his ass and shut off access after the Parish spent a bunch of money on the place. 

Another interesting thing about Hopedale; The Biloxi marsh is actually all private property owned by the Biloxi Marsh Lands Corp. They hold about 90,000 acres give or take. The wildlife management area that we call the Biloxi marsh and that so many guides and out of town guests travel to fish is only available because the state of Louisiana leased the land from BMLC. Without that lease, Hopedale doesn't exist. Pretty crazy to think about.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

shallow sand said:


> I have a friend who goes to Cocodrie but stays in Houma(I think). He fishes on his own and catches bulls. I think he starts thinking about that oct-nov thru feb. I fished Delacroix once and only saw one bull but that was in Sept. I have wanted to take my boat to Cocodrie the last couple of years but I have to plan a long weekend in advance and the weather didn't cooperate. 8-9 hour drive from Austin TX means no weekend for me in LA


Shhhh.....
Sorry guys, no fish in Cocodrie and the food and lodging in Houma suck. You should all stick to Hopedale or Venice.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

Tx_Whipray. PM sometime. I would like to hear how you like your new setup. I think you have a 50 Tohatsu motor. And good point above. All the fish have moved east.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a few guide recommendations for guys who fish mainly out of Hopedale, Delacroix, and Cocodrie. PM me if interested.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Jokes aside, some guides fish both Hopedale and Venice. Call around and ask, but do it today because fall spots will start filling up soon if they haven't already.


. I just booked some days in October and many guides I called were already full....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like I am zoning in on Houma. Thanks for the responses.

The past two times I went were out of NOLA with the drive to Hopedale / Delacroix. First time we stayed near Bourbon street. Boy, not doing that again. Disclosure, I work one block from 6th Street in Austin, which is not as bad as Bourbon Street. 6th Street is like a guy that's a loud mouthed douche bag. Bourbon Street is that same guy on steroids.

Second time we stated in stadium area, Magazine street if I am not mistaken. A bit funner and more low key, but we still ended up on Bourbon street donating money to single moms who work at night. 

It will be nice to stay close to the fishing and not have a haul in the morning and after.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You can stay right by the Hopedale Marina and not have any drive. Dogwood Lodge right on the water. Great meals, open bar, and guides pick you up in their skiff right off the railing.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> You can stay right by the Hopedale Marina and not have any drive. Dogwood Lodge right on the water. Great meals, open bar, and guides pick you up in their skiff right off the railing.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's hard to remember exactly but I'm almost certain there is exactly 1 public ramp in all of Plaquimnes parish (port sulphur down to venice), Zero public ramps in St Bernard Parish (Hopedale), and zero in Terrebonne Parish (Houma). There are two in Lafourche, one in golden meadow and one in Leeville. There was another one that was public and maintained by the Parish but the guy who owned the surrounded property got something stuck in his ass and shut off access after the Parish spent a bunch of money on the place.
> 
> Another interesting thing about Hopedale; The Biloxi marsh is actually all private property owned by the Biloxi Marsh Lands Corp. They hold about 90,000 acres give or take. The wildlife management area that we call the Biloxi marsh and that so many guides and out of town guests travel to fish is only available because the state of Louisiana leased the land from BMLC. Without that lease, Hopedale doesn't exist. Pretty crazy to think about.


Must not be from down here, obviously. I live in lower houma and there is a public ramp 2 miles from my house. Plus the other 3 we have down here that are also public. I see nothing wrong with giving a guy $5 to launch your boat and park your truck for the day at one of the other 10 launches.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

matthewb said:


> Must not be from down here, obviously. I live in lower houma and there is a public ramp 2 miles from my house. Plus the other 3 we have down here that are also public. I see nothing wrong with giving a guy $5 to launch your boat and park your truck for the day at one of the other 10 launches.


Sorry. Not trying to besmirch your home.


----------

